# Old Pen



## Paco (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone brought this pen to me and wanted to know if I could find a mate to the gold female part.   If anyone knows where I might look Id appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure what you are asking about. Are you looking for a base? There were many types of bases, a lot of them were marble or other stone, some were plastic, some wood, etc. Are you looking for a gold pen? That would have been much less common.

Dan


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 15, 2009)

Banks always have broken, beat up, pen sets on their desks. When they get too bad they put them in their store room, stock room or on a shelf somewhere. Get to know a banker and ask them to show you their stock room. Always check the old buildings, not the new ones. 
Far fectched, but what the heck. It might work. Of course when you ask a banker to see their stock room, they think you are casing out the place so this might be more difficult than it is worth while.


----------

